# Totally and Permanently Incapacitated PTI Status



## evanr67 (8 Aug 2013)

Has anyone in this forum ever been designated as TPI status ? If so any recommendations or tips or things to look out for with this program 


thanks


----------



## maniac (10 Aug 2013)

Hello Evanr67

I think to help you, we will need to determine exactly what was awarded.  Possibility 1 is "Permanent Impairment Allowance" AKA PIA or possibility 2 "Exceptional Impairment Allowance" AKA EIA.  Don't think it's possible to have both and the eligibility criteria are very different.

Should not be any surprises once they've awarded this,  see below:

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/department/policy/document/1150

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/department/policy/document/1092

What I will tell you,  in consideration for your sustained injuries and possibility of ever working again,  this is as good as it gets with VAC beyond your disability award.  Not sure about EIA but PIA has as 3 different supplements you could/should be eligible for.  I would be applying to CPP disability and CRA Disability Tax Credit if I were you without further delay.  Hope that helps.

Good luck bros!


----------



## combatpostie (15 Oct 2013)

How do they calculate the rate of Permanent Impairment Allowance, it ranges from $569.76 to $1,709.27 per month. And the supplement is $1,047.53. If you qualify, is it per your % that you we're awarded?


----------

